# Trazodone



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, so after a really bad experience with lexapro my pdoc has prescribed me 100mg trazodone (molipaxin). Apparently it has some anti depressant action but mainly it helps with sleep and panic/anxiety attacks.
Has anyone got any experience of this med or know anything about it, i would appreciate any feedback, thanks.


----------



## Annmarie Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

I think my experience was unusual, but I had a horrific reaction to Trazodone. It was prescribed to help with sleep, and after taking it for a week or two, I became suicidal and extremely agitated. It took a good three months before I felt normal again. I was in my 20s at the time, an age that has a lower rate of this kind of reaction. Teens and people in their early 20s are more likely to have a bad reaction to an antidepressant. I would be concerned that if your daughter were to take the drug for more than a few days, she could have this same kind of reaction. 

This isn't a recreation drug. It was originally (and sometimes still) used as an antidepressant, and ALL antidepressants have the ability to cause severe side-effects.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

some ARE sedated by it but not all are, as an antidepressant its old and not much good


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I take it every night for sleep along with benadryl to help me fall asleep,trazadone seems to help me stay asleep. It works pretty good makes me sleep too much though.Not sure about its antidepressant properties.I take 50mg at night btw.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Just took 50mg last night hoping for a good nights sleep.I obviously didn't remember how I felt the last time I took it. Which was months ago. 14 hrs. later I finally dragged myself out of bed.Dehydrated and feeling about ten times worse than my worse hangover ever and I've had many.Not to mention the nightmares mingled together with the half sleep/half awake tossing and turning. It's definatley not for me and its a weak anti-depressants.Take it if you want to experience random erections for those few hrs you are capable of remaining vertical after dragging your *** out of bed and downing 2 pots of coffee.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

As I always stated, it depends on the person how a drug will react to your chemestry.

Traz did NOTHING for ME, didn't help me sleep nada.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Trazadones main sedating mechanism is thought to be caused through it's potent alpha-1 adrenergic receptor blockade, this can also cause some pretty bad dizziness as a side effect, so this is probly one sleep aid thats really best to take directly before lying down. It's antagonism of the 5HT2A receptor may also play a role in improved sleep quality. It also causes some histamine blockade but this is fairly weak compared to most antihistamines and is debatably not strong enough to be considered clinically relevant.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Trazodone contributed to terrible panic attacks... heart beating out of my chest, extremely anxious, and to top it off had a painful erection for 3 hours. Never again! Even when I split my pills in half (25mg) I had the same effects, but not as bad.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> Trazodone contributed to terrible panic attacks... heart beating out of my chest, extremely anxious, and to top it off had a painful erection for 3 hours. Never again! Even when I split my pills in half (25mg) I had the same effects, but not as bad.


ooooooooo, I still have not started taking it (i'm terrified).
...all this talk of painful erections:um I'm not so sure about this now:afr


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

citizenerased1987 said:


> ooooooooo, I still have not started taking it (i'm terrified).
> ...all this talk of painful erections:um I'm not so sure about this now:afr


It's all about our unique physiology. I've negatively reacted to my last 4 drugs, one of those drugs I took when I was younger and had no problem with. Our physiology can even change over time. Maybe splitting up the pill will reduce the apprehension anxiety.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> It's all about our unique physiology. I've negatively reacted to my last 4 drugs, one of those drugs I took when I was younger and had no problem with. Our physiology can even change over time. Maybe splitting up the pill will reduce the apprehension anxiety.


Part of the problem is that I had a awful reaction to lexapro and I'm afraid of something similar happening.

I guess i'm just going to have to give it a go and see what happens


----------

